# nvidia-drm.ko needs unknown symbol

## Xywa

Hi,

After recompiling kernel I have such message after make modules_install

```
depmod: WARNING: /lib/modules/4.4.6-gentoo/video/nvidia-drm.ko needs unknown symbol nvKmsKapiGetFunctionsTable
```

----------

## Syl20

You recompiled the kernel, so the Nvidia module was already installed for this kernel versionn I suppose ?

Emerging @module-rebuild should solve this warning.

----------

## irced

For all those searching, I believe I had the exact same nvidia-drm.ko symbol lookup error, which, for the proprietary Nvidia kernel module v430.26, resolved upon setting the following kernel compilation option:

Symbol: DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION [=y]

Type  : bool

Prompt: Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

Location:

    -> Device Drivers

      -> Graphics support

        -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) (DRM [=y])

~~~~-irced-~~~~

----------

